# Dewey has passed



## Happi Bun

I never thought I would be making this thread. :cry1:

Yesterday was such a wonderful day with Dunkin's 1st Birthday, but in an instant it turned to tragedy. At around 10 PM last night Dewey had a grand mal seizure that wouldn't subside. I wrapped him in a towel and we rushed him to the nearest Emergency vet that was open on Sunday.

When we got to the vet the technician immediately took him back to start Valume. He was given two injections of it but still hadn't fully stopped convulsing, but he was stable enough for the vet to come speak to us. We had a treatment plan all set up. He was going to stay overnight with a Valume drip, he would get blood work done and be de-wormed in case it was related to parasites.

That was when another tech came in saying Dewey had suddenly crashed and gone into cardiac arrest. He was dieing. I went back to see him... God it was awful. The vet was preforming CPR but he was gone. I held him and didn't think I was going to be able to let him go. 

The vet kept saying that she wasn't an expert on rabbits, but she sure knew a lot more than the other "experts" I thought I was getting sound advice from. This angers me greatly. Just some quick advice for everyone, trust your instincts. Experts don't always know what they are talking about.

I love you Dewey, you left us far too soon. 

:sad:


[align=center] I put together a dedication video, this is how I want to remember him; Happy...
[/align] 
[align=center] [flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/uWbNBiulORU[/flash]
[/align]


[align=center]





[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Erika i am so sorry for your loss, and for how sudden it came on. Hugs to you, he was adorable. I am sure the video is a great video but the moment it started i started to get upset, so my appoligies for not being able to listen to it. 

Binky free sweetie Dewey and Hugs to you Erika


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry. ray:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Ericka it sadden me to learn of Dewey's passing this morning. You were a wonderful slave to him and did everything you could to keep him home and happy.

Your video for him made me cry it was wonderful.

{{ERIKA}}


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG Erika, I am in shock! I am so, so sorry :tears2:

Dewey was just so adorable, we all loved him. I really thought that he had a good life ahead of him, despite his seizures. I guess it was all just too much.

You did everything you could for Dewey - not many would have taken him back, knowing his problems. But you did, and you gave him a loving, caring, happy life.

This is just so sad 

Jan


----------



## SweetSassy

Oh no, I'm so sorry. He was a gorgeous bunny. I have read your threads and stories. I'm so sorry for your loss. 



ink iris:Rest in peace Deweyink iris:

:rainbow:


----------



## werecatrising

I'm so sorry, Erika. I sat online last night, anxiously waiting to hear what was up. I cried when Stephanie told me. The video is beautiful. Hugs...


----------



## irishbunny

Oh no poor Dewey!
I am so, so sorry!
Binky free Dewey 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elf Mommy

I am so sorry! Dewey was a gorgeous rabbit. My thoughts are with you. Give Dunkin extra love.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I am so sorry to read of Dewey's passing, Erika... big hugs to you and Dunkin
urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy:
Rest softly, Dewey

Autumn


----------



## CKGS

I am so sorry Erika. He was a beauty and so loved- this has been obvious in all your posts. RIP Dewey. (((Erika)))


----------



## tonyshuman

No! Not Dewey! He was such a special guy, so sweet and adorable.

It makes me happy to know, though, that even though he had medical issues, he was with a mom would did everything to let him be as normal as he could. You really took great care of him, and his life with you was much better than it would have been in other circumstances. It was a very scary passing, but he had so many good days with you, Erica.

Big hugs, and binky free, sweet Dewey.


----------



## BethM

(((Erika)))

Binky free, sweet Dewey.


----------



## Flashy

Binky Free Dewey


----------



## kherrmann3

I am sorry to hear that he passed, Erika. He was a great little (sassy) boy. I will always remember him as the little poof-ball with gorgeous blue eyes, and the little stinker chinning everything in sight. Rest in peace, little Dewey.

:rainbow:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I am so sorry Erika. He was such a gorgeous boy. Binky free Dewey...

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

:sad:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

were so sorry for your loss of Dewey. He was such a gorgeous little bunny. We lost our Bonnie very suddenly, last week,and it sure leaves a hole in your heart. The tribute was beautiful--hang in there. Binky free at the bridge little man.


----------



## kirsterz09

Dewey was a beautiful bunny and seemed to have a wonderful personality. 
Binky free little Dewey :angelandbunny:


----------



## Happi Bun

I cannot begin to express how touched I am by all your replies. It means a lot, thank you all!

:group:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry, Dewey was wonderful.

Dave


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

:'( Erika, I am so sorry to hear about Dewey's passing.
You did the best you could for him and no one else could have done anything better. 

I am in tears right now after watching our video. What a beautiful, gentle rabbit he was. 

He will be missed by many.


----------



## Happi Bun

Thank you Dave, he sure was. Prisca, thank you very much for your kind words, it means a lot.

I've been finding it difficult when giving the bun's their veggies, especially parsley, because it was Dewey's favorite. I miss his little face peering at me and my heart just... aches. 

Also, I'm now extremely paranoid about Dunkin's health.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

It's okay to be paranoid about Dewey. 
I realize that losing a pet is as emotional and as painful as losing a human friend. I'm here for you if you want to talk about it, just PM me.


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry to hear of Dewey's passing. You had made some tough decisions to try to re-home him, only to find out about his seizures. I was so glad that you took him back to give him the best care possible. He would have never been as loved and well taken care of by anyone else as he was by you. You did a great job trying to keep him calm and his surrounding quiet enough to not trigger many seizures. 

Dewey truly is your little angel. Now it is his turn to take care of you.... 

Binky Free little Dewey. You will be missed by many. ray::rainbow::bunnyangel:

myheart


----------



## mardigraskisses

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Also, I'm now extremely paranoid about Dunkin's health.


I can only imagine. :tears2: Try not to let it hamper too much of the happiness you find in him. 

:rainbow:RIP Dewey:rainbow:


----------



## fuzz16

thats video made me cry  

im sorry for your loss, he would be glad to know you remember him and smile and remember the good times.

Binky free Dewey


----------



## BSAR

Oh no! Not beautiful blue eyed Dewey! 

I am so sorry. I can't believe he is gone.:tears2:

Binky free Dewey. Rest In Peace. You will always be loved.ink iris::rip:


----------



## Sweetie

I am so sorry for your loss Erika.

Binky Free Dewey


----------



## Happi Bun

Thank you all, for your kind works and support. :hug:


----------



## Becca

How are you doing Erika?

xxx


----------



## Happi Bun

I still find it hard to believe he's gone. How he left this world was just so tragic. When we love and care for our pets with all ours hearts, of course we want them to go peacefully. What gives me relief is knowing he is whole again and no longer has to suffer from awful seizures. Also, that I was with him by his side. I truly believe he appreciated having the comfort of my smell, voice, and touch.

I found out another important lesson I learned from all this though. Those of you may remember the rescue I volunteer with was caring from him and going to adopt him out due to our life altering family tragedy. Then he started having the seizures so we took him back home. When he came back I realized in such hard times it's important to stick together, not drift a part. If he didn't have the seizures and was adopted out, I would have regretted it forever. I also saw how much he missed being home and with us. 

I was listening to a Kenny Chesney song and part of the chorus I could really relate to.

_It ain't fair you died too young
Like a story that had just begun
But death tore the pages all away
God knows how I miss you
All the hell that I've been through
Just knowing, no one could take your place_


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm so pleased that Dewey was back with you when he got ill. No one could have given him the same love and attention you gave him, and I bet that was a real comfort to him, especially at the end.

Those lyrics are very appropriate!

Jan


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I'm so pleased that Dewey was back with you when he got ill. No one could have given him the same love and attention you gave him, and I bet that was a real comfort to him, especially at the end.
> 
> Those lyrics are very appropriate!
> 
> Jan


I cannot agree more, was excatly what i was gonna say.


----------



## Happi Bun

Thank you Jan and Prisca.


----------

